# HealthNet TCR Advanced



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Are these frames available to the hoi polloi or do you need an in with the team?


----------



## ajh (Jun 14, 2004)

*If you are lucky*



rcnute said:


> Are these frames available to the hoi polloi or do you need an in with the team?


Currently the only ones that you can order are the T-mobile and the Silver dream. If you order now you may see it at the end of the year from what I gather. The Health Net team are not in the catalogue at this point but you may see them at the end of the year. This is what happened last year. I think that giant produces a limited number for the team and if they do not go through all of the bikes they offer them to the public/shops. The Advanced is a great bike. I love mine. I also have not seen another one anywhere on the group rides or in the local shops.


----------



## chorus88 (Sep 10, 2003)

*Other TCR Advanced frame available on eBay*

A few weeks ago, a eBay seller in Taiwan, was selling another colour scheme of the 2005 TCR Advanced. I don't think the "Flaming T-Mobile" frame is available to the public in the US/Canada/UK. 
I agree with ajh, a 2005 TCR Advanced will probably show up on eBay (US seller in WI).
I've seen the T-Mobile Advanced bike at my LBS (Toronto, Canada), and it's a NICE bike.


----------



## Savedsol (Sep 23, 2004)

I don't want to cry foul but that weave looks pretty bad. The weave on my 04 team is flawless.


----------



## ajh (Jun 14, 2004)

Savedsol said:


> I don't want to cry foul but that weave looks pretty bad. The weave on my 04 team is flawless.


the wrap around the joint on the chainstays as well as wishbone is a different color and very reinforced. The rest of the weeves are great. Also keep in mind that they are not using the same carbon for this as the 04's.


----------



## tyrex (Feb 19, 2005)

ajh said:


> the wrap around the joint on the chainstays as well as wishbone is a different color and very reinforced. The rest of the weeves are great. Also keep in mind that they are not using the same carbon for this as the 04's.


May I also had that these pics are not of the best quality, take them again with a higher resolution and see what the mighty Giant TCR Advance frame really looks like!


----------



## ajh (Jun 14, 2004)

tyrex said:


> May I also had that these pics are not of the best quality, take them again with a higher resolution and see what the mighty Giant TCR Advance frame really looks like!


Here are pics of one of my TCR advanced bikes. This is the daily beater. I have a Silver dream color one that is being built as a true WW bike. I should have those pics by next week.

http://spaces.msn.com/members/ajhcycle/


----------



## Savedsol (Sep 23, 2004)

chorus88 said:


> A few weeks ago, a eBay seller in Taiwan, was selling another colour scheme of the 2005 TCR Advanced. I don't think the "Flaming T-Mobile" frame is available to the public in the US/Canada/UK.
> I agree with ajh, a 2005 TCR Advanced will probably show up on eBay (US seller in WI).
> I've seen the T-Mobile Advanced bike at my LBS (Toronto, Canada), and it's a NICE bike.


Do you remember who the seller was?


----------

